# What do you see in these pics....



## Kenneth Summers (Apr 9, 2012)

I am still trying to find out if the queen is laying or not. The hive is about two and half weeks old and they have drawn out 7 bars of comb. Do you see any signs that the queen is laying? I see some of the comb is capped but I really dont know if it is is brood..thanks for helping a newbie.


----------



## Benthic (May 1, 2011)

I see open larvae in several of the photos, so she has laid at some point. I can't decide if I see eggs in the last photo or not.

Brian


----------



## Kenneth Summers (Apr 9, 2012)

How can you tell? I want to learn what it looks like...thanks for your help


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

You can see larvae photos in the Beesource Illustrated Glossary, here:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?237911-Beekeeping-Glossary
Look for the entry for _Brood Comb_. 

Also, only the terms that are underlined have linked photos. Members that would like to contribute photos for other terms please see the messages at the very end of the Glossary.


----------



## Luv2beekeep (Dec 11, 2011)

I am new at this. Only my second year, but I think I can see capped brood in two or three of the pictures. The capped brood will be slightly darker than the capped honey. Drone Brood will look like it is bubbled up and the cells will be quite a bit bigger. To me I think you have a good laying queen. Good luck.


----------



## TimnEsther (May 18, 2011)

I see capped brood. Normally, honey will be toward the outer edge of the frame. The easiest way to learn is to take your hive tool and gently open a cell or two. It seems like a mean thing to do but if your education means 2 bees die, well you probably kill more through ignorance than anything else. Look at the pictures, then try to uncap honey. Honey looks different than brood but can vary between hives. Some bees have "wet" cappings, and some have "dry". Once you see a few it isn't hard to tell.
Tim


----------



## Tom B (May 11, 2011)

Definitely capped brood and larvae present, that is a good indication that you have a queen and she is laying.


----------

